# MySQL Modellierungs Tool DBDesigner 4 von fabforce



## Thomas Darimont (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Schon öfters genannt und nun endlich mal fest gepinnt 



> General Information - What is DBDesigner 4?
> 
> DBDesigner 4 is a visual database design system that integrates database design, modeling, creation and maintenance into a single, seamless environment.
> 
> ...



http://www.fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/index.php

Gruß Tom


----------

